# Today might be the day :)



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Contractions are consistent so today maybe the day of the arrival of my son 

@ the hospital right now. It may be a false alarm though.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Good luck - keep us posted !


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

False alarm. Just got checked out of the hospital.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*Within the next 48 hours *

So between now and the next 48 hours I can be a daddy!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

The suspense is killing me !!!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*I'm a daddy!!!*

At 6:16 I received one of the greatest shipments ever. It took 9 months of waiting but well worth the wait.

My son, Mateo


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats Man!
Best wishes to you, Mom and Mateo 
A new zoa expert is born !!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

nice one!
congrats!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

congrats man!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats! make sure he grows up to be a salty.


----------

